# Glue for gluing fletch on Easton full metal jacket arrows



## Badhntr (Jul 21, 2013)

I shoot the easton full metal jacket with arrow wraps. I have been using the fletch tite platinum glue for the last few years and no problems with fletchings coming off. I bury fletchings into my worn targets almost every day.. wrinkles the fletching sometimes but they do not come off or break loose on the front edge of the fletch. Remember im glueing to wraps though and not bare shaft.


----------



## dodge00440 (Apr 24, 2011)

I've thought about wraps myself thanks for the info! That gorilla glue works pretty good I think I'm gonna order some wraps though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Loctite Super Glue Gel

At least as good as the Gorilla Super Glue, maybe better. The squeeze bottle makes it a little easier to use.

Note all super glues need pressure and a tiny bit of moisture to set up and cure.


----------



## dodge00440 (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea I make sure there's pressure and the last few times I've wiped the shaft with a little moist cloth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dodge00440 (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm using those owl feather vanes from aero vanes I think is who makes them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtbc82 (Aug 22, 2013)

I tried fletch tite platinum directly onto the shaft but they did not stick. I checked bohnings website and they did not recommend fletch tite on the FMJ shaft. I now use gorilla super glue and it works great.


----------



## dodge00440 (Apr 24, 2011)

That's what I've been using also is the gorilla super glue 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

